# Korea - Canadian Airborne Operations



## Unknown Factor (31 Jul 2005)

Well not to stir things up, but what is the chance Canadian Soldiers conducted or were apart of Airborne Operations in Korea? If anyone has any details on this and the raging debate of whether or not soldiers from Canada jumped in Korea, please speak up!


----------



## Old Sweat (31 Jul 2005)

What raging debate? To the best of my knowledge, and I have read the Canadian official history and talked to a number of veterans over the years, there were no, repeat no Canadian airborne operations conducted in the Korean theatre of operations. In fact, the only member of the Canadian army who used a parachute in Korea was Captain Joe Liston, RCA, who was shot down by Chinese anti-aircraft fire while engaged on an Air Observation Post mission in a British Auster aircraft.


----------



## Unknown Factor (31 Jul 2005)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> What raging debate? To the best of my knowledge, and I have read the Canadian official history and talked to a number of veterans over the years, there were no, repeat no Canadian airborne operations conducted in the Korean theatre of operations. In fact, the only member of the Canadian army who used a parachute in Korea was Captain Joe Liston, RCA, who was shot down by Chinese anti-aircraft fire while engaged on an Air Observation Post mission in a British Auster aircraft.



Anyone else? I just wish that the Army would spend more time educating soldiers of today of the accomplishments of those who came before them.  To have to put up with tall tales and false family or personal accomplishment seems to be on the rise in the Army, bullshit detectors should be made available.  Thanks 'Old Sweat' for putting the record straight.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jul 2005)

> Anyone else? I just wish that the Army would spend more time educating soldiers of today of the accomplishments of those who came before them.  To have to put up with tall tales and false family or personal accomplishment seems to be on the rise in the Army, bullshit detectors should be made available.  Thanks 'Old Sweat' for putting the record straight.



I totally agree...How about doing your part by filling in your profile.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2005)

Unknown Factor said:
			
		

> Anyone else? I just wish that the Army would spend more time educating soldiers of today of the accomplishments of those who came before them.   To have to put up with tall tales and false family or personal accomplishment seems to be on the rise in the Army, bullshit detectors should be made available.



Mind clarifying what this is all about?


----------



## Art Johnson (1 Aug 2005)

I believe this subject has been covered before and it was determined that the only jump a was recreational jump by some PPCLI.


----------



## Unknown Factor (1 Aug 2005)

Art Johnson said:
			
		

> I believe this subject has been covered before and it was determined that the only jump a was recreational jump by some PPCLI.



I am more interested in finding out where I can get the facts, it is an interesting topic and appriechiate it if anyone has actual information.  Being a member of the PPCLI I have not heard of this happenening within the history, I have checked archives and they do not indicate anything other than supply airdrops within specific Canadian Operations.  In total there were 6 Combat Drops in Korea al conducted by the US, I would be interested if anyone has anything else on this topic. - Cheers


----------



## Old RCEME (6 Aug 2005)

I served in Korea 51/52 and never heard of any Airborne Ops. I was a very good friend of  a Ray Lafortune PPCLI Airborne who was at Kapyong ,and he never said anything about such an Op. And we done a lot of reminiscing over a barley pop or 2. Old RCEME


----------



## Unknown Factor (6 Aug 2005)

Old RCEME said:
			
		

> I served in Korea 51/52 and never heard of any Airborne Ops. I was a very good friend of   a Ray Lafortune PPCLI Airborne who was at Kapyong ,and he never said anything about such an Op. And we done a lot of reminiscing over a barley pop or 2. Old RCEME



I appreiciate the reply, that's exactly what I thought, I'd never heard of it either in the time I spent in the 2 Bn or CAR.


----------

